# Smith and Wesson 500 Barrel length?



## jimmyhoffa (Dec 22, 2019)

What length barrel do you guys recommend for the s and w 500 for hunting? I’m thinking I would like to give it a shot next year. Thanks!


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 22, 2019)

I have the 8 3/4" on the 460 and I find it very manageable.
I would only go longer if I was useing iron sights.


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks lilly001


----------



## Blackston (Dec 23, 2019)

I worked at a plantation in SC and hornady came down and tested some rounds for the 500 ..... don’t know about barrel length but they were shoulder shooting 350 lb hogs with that thing and dropping em .... Very impressed!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter1976 (Dec 27, 2019)

I have one in the performance center 10 1/2 inch and love it


----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2019)

A few years back a buddy and I each bought S&W Perf Cent 500 X-Frame wheelguns in 500 S&W.  They had 10.5" barrels with a nice machined muzzle brake that was part of the  barrel.

They shot every load we tried very smoothly.  Recoil was not a factor.  I've shot .44 RemMag guns that were more harsh.  We ran hot handloads his buddy made to all sorts of factory stuff, too.

Great guns.

They were very expensive to shoot.....and both of us sorta let them gather dust....and other guns showed up that we wanted much more.  We both sold/traded those doglegs into other guns.

Neither of us reloaded at the time.


I'm getting my gear set up to get back into it now.  

A new X-frame would be nice to have.  I could keep it fed and have fun working up loads for it.  That being said....even with handloading for it.....I do believe that this time around I will be going for one chambered in 460 S&W.

My reasoning is that the projectiles are much easier to find, vast selection of bullets available vs my former 500 and the cost of projectiles is much, much less.   The 460 is a bad boy, too.  It has some serious reach-out-there factor. If you have good optics and can get a steady rest, you'll have some very impressive range.  Follow up shots are not going to happen as west as with a rifle....but it can be an easy to carry little package to have on chest sling with your climber on your back.


I'll be going for something in 8-11"


I wish they'd do away with that eyesore and pile of junk infernal internal lock they put on their frames.

They DO fail and WILL lock your gun at times when you don't want your gun locked.  Dad had one of his Perf Cent .357's lock up halfway through the cylinder when he was shooting it.  No thank you.  

Yes there are aftermarket kits you can buy to remove and "plug" the lock's hole, but it's something that shouldn't be there to start with.

Same thing with all the stupid "will fire with magazine removed" stamping they put on their 1911 frames.  Ruin the looks of otherwise sharp looking guns...if you don't mind the external extractors........


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks guys for the info! Anybody know where I can get a good deal on one? I am looking in the classifieds here and the outdoor trader....


----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2019)

jimmyhoffa said:


> Thanks guys for the info! Anybody know where I can get a good deal on one? I am looking in the classifieds here and the outdoor trader....



Gunbroker has a pile of 'em.



Couple things to consider....

Check with S&W on the warranty details.  May not extend past the original owner.



Once you get dialed in on a specific model, be sure to check with S&W for possible recall alerts such as this one:

https://www.smith-wesson.com/safety/recalls/performance-center-model-460-safety-recall



These X-Frames are beefy guns and many of them are really nice and heavy and the weight + brakes eat up the recoil, however there is substantial force being exerted on the parts. 

The only X-Frame I've shot that I didn't enjoy was a buddy's 5" 460.

https://www.smith-wesson.com/firearms/model-460v-revolver-5

It was one of the few guns I've ever shot that made me instantly hate the experience.  It handled the recoil with no problems....but the muzzle blast from each shot was unreal...even wearing ear plugs + ear muffs over them.    I shot it 5 times and handed it back....never wanted to shoot it again.  It was beyond obnoxious. Maybe it was the porting configuration on that short barrel.  Recoil was mitigated nicely....but the high pressure blast was enough to hand it back to him and say "Aw heck NO !!!".    


That being said......I'd actually like to buy a 10.5" version one day.  Hard to adequately describe the shooting experience between the two guns.  The longer barrel simply makes it a peach.


He bought it to use for deer hunting while in grizzly country.   The gun would be all but useless for such, in my opinion.  First shot would have your senses assaulted with the muzzle blast and impair your ability to make additional hits on target.  I'd much rather have a handy 5" 44mag instead.    Then again, .44mag is one of my favorites of all time.


Good luck, man.

It's an interesting gun design and I applaud S&W for their R&D on this one.


----------



## pacecars (Jan 2, 2020)

I had one with the 8 3/4” barrel with the comp. It shot well but was loud as ****. The good thing is if a deer walks under your stand you can save the ammo and just drop the gun on the deer’s head! That thing weighs a ton!


----------



## ChidJ (Jan 9, 2020)

... 18" anybody?

https://www.bighornarmory.com/product/model-89-carbine-18-500-sw/

But I'd also prefer the 460 model for the ammo compatibility with 45LC or 454Casull

Edit: sorry for off topic/not handgun


----------



## bucktail bob (Jan 10, 2020)

I have had success with a 8.38 inch barrel, it shoots well from the bench at 100 yards.
Mandatory ear protection on the stand.


----------

